# names



## roastedspleen (Jun 22, 2011)

i have never been good with names and i know it will be a while till it hatches but again im terrible with names if you can leave some suggestions for people like me.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 22, 2011)

I've seen a lot of names on here, some having to do with alcohol, others with singers or musicians from different bands and so forth. I was planning on calling mine Oban, but now my gf threw in Stoli, so who knows. Might be something completely different by the time I get him here and see his personality. I called my Iguana Pat, only because I didn't know sex, and I thought of Pat from saturday night live lol.


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2011)

I like medieval names. A lord of the rings name would be cool too


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 22, 2011)

nah i tried that and the only thing iv thought of is edward teach ( teach for short ) because i really like pirate names. but nothing if it ends up a girl


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 22, 2011)

Josh said:


> I like medieval names. A lord of the rings name would be cool too



Yeah for sure, I'm with you on that!


----------



## Jason (Jun 22, 2011)

I seem to prefer human names, and some random one's here and there. Heres a couple examples.
My tegus are Ollie and Bently. my boas are betty and charlotte. my tarantula is Suzie. one of my Frilled dragons is Sullivan (sully) my leopard geckos are Lenny and Lexus. I have ferrets named Steve and Rodney. and my dogs are Corona, Cricket, and Emma
Usually once I meet my babies the name just comes to me.
a good suggestion is to pick a name that can be slightly altered depending on sex. I got my sav as a baby and chose the name Ash (could be ashley if female) a couple months later he flashed me his junk....so ash it was


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 22, 2011)

i pity that a lizard could expose itself to you and making a human name was a great idea and im sticking to edward teach because i think blackbeard is cool but i was going to name it sobek until i saw someone already using that name


----------

